# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  What sort of sealant should i use on an O ring to stop it leaking??

## wozzzzza

Anyone recoommend a sealtant of some sort i can use to stop my O ring leaking between the sand filter and the collar??
i have an old poolrite sand filter with a 12 bolt collar, replaced the leaking seal and its still leaking, now a bit worse than before.
what sort of sealant can i use that will take the pressure of the sand filter??

----------


## Ashore

I would suggest that if you have fitted a new o ring seal and its still leaking then there is three things that could have happened
1 There was some grit etc under the o ring 
2 the o ring was not fitted correctly
3 You have not tightened the cover properly ( tightened one side or bolt first)
 Loosen the seal take it out and clean it , then re-fit being carefull to tighten the collar evenly, ( opposite bolts one at a time ) . and only finger tight first , then go around tightening each bolt 1 turn until the entier collar is tight.

----------


## plum

Try tap grease from the plumbing supplies

----------


## wozzzzza

tap grease? that will blow out with any pressure wont it if theres a small gap??
I fitted the seal correctly, motor mechanic by trade, i checked the surfaces for cleanliness and grit and everything, lightly greased the o ring, sat it all in there, yes i finger tightened all the bolts, then gradually did them up in opposites in stages until they were all tight. still bloody leaked.

----------


## China

Silcone grease from spa supply, or a slighly larger diameter o ring ( as in material thickness)

----------


## ringtail

Possible distortion in the housing ? You know what those bloody orings are like wozzzzza

----------


## plum

One would hope if there were any small gaps, the 'o' ring would take up the gap, the grease just stops the 'o' ring from grabbing when tightened.

----------


## ringtail

Got a pic wozzzzza ?

----------


## wozzzzza

yeah the housing is distorted, i found that out when i was pulling it apart, but not too bad that an O ring wouldnt take it up i was to think.
O ring was lubed and everything, i went out there today for a proper look and pulled it apart and found one of the bolts were bottoming out in the hole with a tell tale mark there not in the other holes, right where it was leaking. added a couple of washers to bring it up, put it back together and it was fine again. i woudlnt think that a slight bottoming of a bolt would case that leak with all the other bolts around it but it did.
all fixed now thanks.

----------


## ringtail

Is there nothing a motor mechanic cant fix - nice one

----------


## wozzzzza

> Is there nothing a motor mechanic cant fix - nice one

  will let you know if i come across something. nothing comes to mind yet.

----------


## ringtail

Thats what Ive found as well  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------

